
Tell HN: If you use Google Inbox and hit your quota you stop getting email - ryandetzel
No messages or warnings, they just stop accepting email on the server level. It&#x27;s &quot;in the works&quot; according to Google which is total BS, it&#x27;s a simple message in the app that should take no more than a day. Be warned.
======
kek918
Speaking of lacking warnings in Google Inbox...

If you connect other mail accounts to Gmail/Inbox, Inbox will NOT warn you if
it looses connection. When this happens in Gmail, you will be greeted with a
big yellow warning.

My private mail server were down a day and Inbox apparantly never reconnected
to it. Fast forward 10 days and I missed an important mail until it was too
late, because I never noticed Inbox were disconnected.

I _love_ Inbox and how easy it is to keep my mailbox clean, but due to this
and also because I can't customize signatures to my different mail accounts, I
went back to Gmail for the time being. The fact that it hides the signature
also annoys me because I always HAVE to make sure it's there by expanding the
[+] sign... I simply don't trust it :)

~~~
writingtheweb
[http://www.ross.net/notes/loose.shtml](http://www.ross.net/notes/loose.shtml)

~~~
kek918
Dammit, I spent a good time deciding to write "loses" or "looses"... I almost
googled it but figured nobody would care. Boy was I wrong :)

------
uuoc
The solution here is trivial:

Don't use gmail....

Run your own mail-server, then your limits on email will be how much disk
storage space you wish to purchase.

Email as designed is peer-to-peer technology. In fact, it was the first peer-
to-peer system for the internet. Return to that world and all your troubles
with the "central authority" (google) will disappear.

~~~
FroshKiller
And in their place, you can take on the cognitive load of learning how to set
up and administer an email server for a really questionable cost-benefit
ratio.

This is like telling someone who got poisoned by E. coli-contaminated spinach
that the solution is trivial, just grow your own spinach, farming was designed
as a means of small-group subsistence, return to that world and all of your
problems with agribusiness will be over....

~~~
emilburzo
As someone running their own mail server, I completely agree.

I love being a sysadmin and learning how everything fits together, and even I
find it at times exhausting keeping up with everything related to email best
practices.

For someone without any interest in such activities, it would probably be a
royal pain in the butt.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Fellow devops/sysadmin here: Fastmail is the ticket. Its ~$40/year, and you're
supporting an independent mail company.

I'd rather spend time with my wife then hacking on a mail server, but I still
want to support open interoperability.

~~~
stevep001
+1

I ran my own email server for probably 20 years, starting with UUCP over USR
Couriers. It got more and more difficult to keep things running, and I had
better things to do with my time.

------
snehesht
If you're planning to run your own server, give this a shot
[https://github.com/mail-in-a-box/mailinabox](https://github.com/mail-in-a-
box/mailinabox)

------
jasonkester
It comes back after 12 hours or so, then takes a while to deliver most of the
missed messages.

I found this out by breaking a recurring task on a site of mine, which had
error logging set to email me. But the task was spinning through a a list of
things to process, and throwing/emailing for each item (to a gmail label I
only check occasionally). Then trying the whole thing again on the same (now
somewhat bigger) list a minute later. It got up to a few thousand mails per
minute before Google said enough.

I happened to notice it right away and put the fix in place, but it still took
the better part of a day for things to percolate through and go back to
normal. I don't think I missed any real mails from real people. They just
arrived a day late.

------
sreenadh
Main question, "HOW DID YOU REACH THE LIMIT?". Sorry about that but I am
curious to how you hit the 17gb limit? I still struggling to reach 50%.

~~~
lfx
It is easy if one don't delete it emails and receives&sends lots of images.

